
QuickTeX – Quickly Render a LaTeX Equation - anreekoh
http://ezb.io/quicktex
======
anreekoh
OP here, this is just a tool I wanted because I often find myself wanting to
send a small equation or two to friends, and couldn't find anything online
that could do that. Everything is wrapped in a \begin{align} ... \end{align}
(even though I haven't really made that clear...)

